# Girl equivalent of...



## emyandpotato

What would you consider to be the female equivalent of these names? Not in meaning just in style. Or another way to look at it; what would you name a female twin to these boy's names? 

-Jasper
-Rory
-Bruno
-Oscar
-Felix
-Arlo
-Alfie


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ooh how interesting!
Jasper & Jasmin sound adorable...Not sure there is a feminine version of Jasper though

Rory - Girl could be Aurora nn Rory. Rory & Riley sound cute 

Bruno is for sure a male name IMO. Names that pair well could be Bruno & Alice, Bruno & Skye, Bruno & Olivia

Oscar & Sofia :shrug:

Felix - Girl could be Felicity or Felicia?? Felix & Olive sound nice

Arlo...:shrug:

Alfie...:shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! Weird I know but thought I'd ask as I find girls' names a nightmare but pretty set on boy's names. I adore Olive and Sophie/Sofia though, they've been on my list of favourites for a while, so glad they're at least fitting with my style.


----------



## littlelily

Alfie - Isla, Or Alba?


----------



## Jungleland

My first instincts (without overthinking it)
-Jasper (Naomi)
-Rory (Winter)
-Bruno (Alba)
-Oscar (Olivia)
-Felix (Francesca)
-Arlo (Adriana)
-Alfie (Alice)
xxxx


----------



## MummyMana

Arlo would be Arlene


----------



## RubyRainbows

Interesting!!!

-Jasper (Kylie)
-Rory (Rian)
-Bruno (Vada)
-Oscar (Opal)  
-Felix (Felicity)
-Arlo (Arlee)
-Alfie (Alice)


----------



## minties

Jasper - Jasmin
Rory - Ruby
Bruno - Bree
Oscar - Ophelia
Felix - Xanthee
Arlo - ?
Alfie - Sophie


----------



## DissySunshine

-Jasper > Jacey (soft c)
-Rory > Arya
-Bruno > Briley or Brailynn
-Oscar > Olivia
-Felix > Felicity
-Arlo > Harlowe or Harper
-Alfie > Allison

I like this kind of game!


----------



## LucyLadyBug

My first/random thoughts:

Jasper - jasmin
Rory - rachel or rachael
Bruno - billie or roberta (shortened to bobbie)
Oscar - Olivia goes well though oscar is one of our possible boys names and for a girl we are set on evelyn as we think they go well
Felix > Felicity
Arlo - amy 
Alfie - amy works again though randomly like the sound of arlo and imogen


----------



## Eleanor ace

These are the girls names which come to mind for me when I hear the boys names:

Jasper- Jasmine, Harper
Rory- Aurora, Rose, Tori, 
Bruno- Brunhelda haha:), Juno, June
Oscar- Cora, Corrine, Ophelia
Felix- Felicity, Lexi, Beatrix
Arlo- Harlow, Aria, 
Alfie- Audrey, Alba


----------



## stiletto_mom

No particular reasons. I just did some word association with the names.

-Jasper (Ruby)
-Rory (Ellen)
-Bruno (Bronwyn)
-Oscar (Lila)
-Felix (Eliza)
-Arlo (Daphne)
-Alfie (Megan)


----------



## pippi_89

-Jasper - Jasmine
-Rory - Rachel
-Bruno - Bryony
-Oscar - Orla
-Felix - Freya
-Arlo - Anna
-Alfie - Arianne


----------



## venapols

Jasper > Jade

Rory > Aurora 

Bruno > Brogan

Oscar > Jessica

Felix > Felicia or Felicity

Arlo > Alba

Alfie > Alice


----------

